# msn+webcam



## docak (3 Juin 2005)

Bonsoir à tous, est-ce que quelqu'un peut me guider afin d'utiliser une webcam avec MSN?


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

Bonjour 

Ça va être dur... la version msn sur mac (version 4 pour le moment, version 5 pour l'été paraît-il) n'a pas encore la fonction de vidéoconférence... 
Et elle ne sera pas dans la version 5 non plus... Donc c'est pas pour tout de suite 
Par contre, si tu es patient, Skype va sortir une mise à jour à la fin de l'année et supportera la vidéoconférence :love:

Si tu veux suivre un peu les rumeurs à ce sujet... et la aussi... 

De plus, toutes les webcams ne sont pas compatible mac, qu'elle est la tienne? 

Bonne journée, et bienvenue sur MacGé


----------



## roro (3 Juin 2005)

en théorie, cela est ou sera très bientôt possible avec Mercury (client msn). Fais une recherche sur le forum !


----------



## polo50 (3 Juin 2005)

Ca marche déjà avec Amsn beta mais sans le son ! et attention au firewall ca passe pas toujours et comme sur Pc ils ont tous des antis virus de chez antivirus avec des firewall en beton on va dire que ca marche quand ca veut ! enfin la fenetre est ouverte et cela ne peut aller quand s'améliorant donc 
utiliser Amsn et bientôt mercury


----------



## iDiot (3 Juin 2005)

> en théorie, cela est ou sera très bientôt possible avec Mercury (client msn)



En théorie oui... il me semble qu'un ami à testé, mais sans succès... En tout cas, si ça fonctionne, ce n'est qu'une fois sur 2 si on a de la chance. 



> Ca marche déjà avec Amsn beta mais sans le son !



Oui, il parait... mais encore une fois, une fois sur deux. Certaines personnes y arrivent et d'autres non 

Sinon, ça fonctionne bien avec Yahoo messenger, mais que dans un sens, PC vers Mac. 

Quoiqu'il en soit, moi je préfére attendre quelques mois la version de Skype et acheter à ce moment la l'iSight, comme ça, pas de prise de tête pour rien


----------



## docak (3 Juin 2005)

Salut et merci pour la bienvenue.
En fait c'est mon camescope numérique qui me sert de webcam avec ichat (la ça marche), malheureusement je suis le seul extraterrestre de mon entourage à posseder un mac, et les autres n'ont pas de compte AIM pour arranger les choses...



			
				iDiot a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Ça va être dur... la version msn sur mac (version 4 pour le moment, version 5 pour l'été paraît-il) n'a pas encore la fonction de vidéoconférence...
> Et elle ne sera pas dans la version 5 non plus... Donc c'est pas pour tout de suite
> ...


----------



## polo50 (3 Juin 2005)

moi j 'essayes de convaincre les Pcistes d installer aim et j'y arrives oui j'y arrives 
sinon en desepoir de cause j'utilise Amsn pour la video avec skype pour le son bon c'est pas top mais c'est déjà mieux qu avant !


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Juin 2005)

Faux, yahoo fait les deux sens !

Je dialogue en cam avec mon aimée avec ma webcam sur mon mac et elle sur son PC dans les deux sens, mais sans le son.
Pour ça on utilise skype.


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

Ah bon? 

Ben merci pour l'info vampire1976


----------



## polo50 (4 Juin 2005)

On parles de MSN non? 

car dans les 2 sens il y a ivisit qui le fait tres bien , Yahoo bof y a pas de son mais pour l image ok,
Ispq aussi mac et PC et le meilleur a mon avis le couple AIM 5.5 sur XP  / ichat

mais j'ai cru comprendre que la question posée était relative à MSN donc pour la compatibilité visio
MSN avec le mac actuellement il y a seulement amsn mais c'est comme yahoo y a pas de son 
donc faut ouvrir skype en plus pour parler


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

J'ai deja entendu parler de ivisit, mais ça avait l'air super compliquer (toute l'histoire avec les adresses IP et tout... grosse prise de tete je trouve...), et puis, l'interface était pas extra non plus... 
Je sais que c'est pas primordial mais ça donne pas trop envie de l'utiliser, ajouté au fait que c'est lourd à configurer 

Bref... je préfére attendre betement...


----------



## polo50 (4 Juin 2005)

a chacun de voir moi nn plus j aimes pas ivisit mais certais aiment !
moi de tous je preferes aim/ichat pour dialoguer avec nos cousins! 
mais une chose a quand meme évolué depuis une semaine ou 2 on a Amsn en beta qui est le premier logiciel a permettre la visio avec MSN certes en beta pas encore parfait ca marche pas toujours et pas de son ! mais les choses evoluent bien ! de plus pour rester en contatc avec le monde obscur il  y a skype qui va aussi passer en visio d 'ici la fin de l'année !


----------



## iDiot (4 Juin 2005)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai dit plus haut, donc patience patience


----------



## Macounette (4 Juin 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Faux, yahoo fait les deux sens !
> 
> Je dialogue en cam avec mon aimée avec ma webcam sur mon mac et elle sur son PC dans les deux sens, mais sans le son.
> Pour ça on utilise skype.


Je confirme pour Yahoo, j'utilise la même solution avec mon chéri qui lui est sur PC.
Lorsque je suis passée sur Mac il y a une année la question s'est posée et finalement la seule solution plus ou moins stable c'est Yahoo + Skype. 
A noter que sur Mac fonctionnera n'importe quelle webcam grâce aux pilotes d'IOXperts


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Juin 2005)

Exactement macounette, ma vieille webcam philips tounch fonctionne avec.

Par contre il est dis que skype est d'une qualité quasi parfaite, alors qu'il coupe souvent et la qualité est à chier niveau son ...

Mais bon c'est déjà mieux que rien...

Prévoir un casque pour pas que l'interlocuteur s'entende en écho ^^ (petit conseil pratique)


----------



## Macounette (4 Juin 2005)

je confirme aussi pour la qualité à ch... de skype  en fait je pense que ça dépend fortement du débit de ta connexion Internet.

chez moi ça passe plus ou moins avec le micro/hp intégrés du iBook, par contre, j'ai beaucoup de peine à entendre mon correspondant (normal il est sur PC   )


----------



## ibox (4 Juin 2005)

il y a aussi ohphone, qui pour moi reste actuellement la meilleure solution, ça fonctionne avec netmeeting côté pc. C'est relativement simple et très stable.


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Juin 2005)

Pour skype, on utilise du 512 pour elle et du 1024 pour moi.

Mais boen j'espère que bientôt mon mac sera le "sien" ^^ et que l'on ai plus à "vivre" notre Amour à distance et grâce à la sncf (voleur au passage !!!)


----------



## Macounette (4 Juin 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Pour skype, on utilise du 512 pour elle et du 1024 pour moi.


Hmmm, effectivement pas très haut le débit...
Moi j'ai 1024 et lui ... 4 MB  donc pour lui ça passe mieux que pour moi.



			
				vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Mais boen j'espère que bientôt mon mac sera le "sien" ^^ et que l'on ai plus à "vivre" notre Amour à distance et grâce à la sncf (voleur au passage !!!)


Je vous le souhaite de tout coeur. :love:  
Pour nous ce sera fait à la mi-août.


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Juin 2005)

Heureux pour vous ^^ Nous c'est loin d'être gagné il faut qu'elle ait son bac pro, sinon il faudra encore attendre un an et demi ... Si elle l'a nous vivrons ensemble en septembre...

Mais bon c'est plus vraiment le sujet là looooooool

heu, il va passer sur mac ton homme ? 

Mon aimée à clairement vue la différence avec XP... elle en a marre de ce système pourri lol

Sinon, pour revenir au sujet je vais essayer aMsn... on verra...


----------



## 222diablo222 (5 Juin 2005)

Mercury MERCURY 1709_RC8  est sencé recevoir et envoyer la webcam mais je ne l'ais pas donc si quelqu'un peu tester...
la version finale de 1709 ne devrait tarder a sortir


----------



## docak (6 Juin 2005)

Merci à tous pour  votre contribution, mais ma question d'origine concernait seulement msn!!! Apparemment ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## 222diablo222 (6 Juin 2005)

mercury utilise le réseau MSN, tu peu te connecter avec ton adresse hotmail...par contre la configuration requise est au moins un G4 1,25ghz


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Mercury MERCURY 1709_RC8 est sencé recevoir et envoyer la webcam mais je ne l'ais pas donc si quelqu'un peu tester...
> la version finale de 1709 ne devrait tarder a sortir


 
J' utilise la version 1709 de mercury avec ma quickcamzoom, l'envoi et la reception de webcam fonctionne nickel avec les utilisateurs de msn sur pc... j'utilise skype pour le son le mix des deux est pas mal!
(j'en avais marre de demander a tous mes contact msn de switcher sur yahoo messenger... en attendant la version video de skype, mercury reste la solution idéale pour moi je trouve)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> mercury utilise le réseau MSN, tu peu te connecter avec ton adresse hotmail...par contre la configuration requise est au moins un G4 1,25ghz


 
Je me sert d'un G3 400 mhz et tout roule ...


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Juin 2005)

pour la webcam c'est pas top, ça ram un peu...mais sans ça t'as raison, j'ai un G3 400mzh et je supporte plus mercury ça ram trop mais mon ordi a besoin d'un reformatage je pense


----------



## vampire1976 (8 Juin 2005)

Moi la webcam de mon aimée se fige au bout de quelques secondes sur mercury, c'est pourquoi je préfère aMSN ...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (8 Juin 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Moi la webcam de mon aimée se fige au bout de quelques secondes sur mercury, c'est pourquoi je préfère aMSN ...


 
Malheureusement, la version beta de aMSN qui supporte la webcam (aMSN 0.95 beta) n'est plus dispo sur le lien : http://usuarios.lycos.es/sonicromsx/amsn.dmg
Donc si quelqu'un peut me l'envoyer ca serait le pied!!


----------



## vampire1976 (9 Juin 2005)

Heu envoie moi un mail à arjotis@tiscali.fr

je t'enverrais le soft ^^


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Juin 2005)

Merci je veux bien on m'a filé un autre lien direct mais c'est peut-être une version beta différente...


----------



## calimerodeparis (9 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,


je ne viens pas résoudre le problème décrit au départ car malheureusement il semble qu'il n y ait pas de solution 'simple'.
Venant du PC et n'ayant jamais utilisé de MAC auparavant, je trouve vraiment complètement absurde qu'une solution de communication comme msn ne fonctionne pas sur MAC (avec la webcam). Je trouve ça vraiment débile !!!. Moi qui me réjouissais avant même d'allumer mon iMAC G5 20", tout beau, tout neuf, dont tout le monde me faisait l'éloge, voici qu'après quelques jours d'utilisation et quelques voyages sur ce forum, que je découvre que mon hobbie du soir = webcam entre ami(e)s, s'en retrouve anéanti parce que :
- MSN ne marche pas avec la webcam
- AIM ?, c'est quoi cette merde, mais aucun PCiste ne possède ce logiciel Monsieur !, et donc aucun(e) de mes ami(e)s
De plus, lorsque je me connecte via ichat, y a des personnes que je ne connais ni d'Eve ni d'Adam qui me contacte.......Comme cela fait seulement 3 jours que mon ichat tourne, je me dis que ça permet de faire des rencontres etc etc, mais je pense qu'à la longue je vais trouver ça gonflent !. Bref : je suis très déçu et pas content !. Parfois je regrette même mon PC, c'est vous dire si ça me déprime....


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juin 2005)

calimerodeparis a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> 
> je ne viens pas résoudre le problème décrit au départ car malheureusement il semble qu'il n y ait pas de solution 'simple'.
> ...



 bienvenue sur macG..et sur mac 

Pour MSN t'as mercury (téléchargement direct 1709_RC10), ce soft gratuit supporte la webcam (envoyée et reçue) et il se rapproche assez de MSN 7 de winbouze... sur un iMac G5 ça ramera pas donc voilà...  

PS:comment peut-on regretter le PC??


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Je me sert d'un G3 400 mhz et tout roule ...


T'arrive a faire tourner skype et mercury sur G3 400? :mouais:


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (10 Juin 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> T'arrive a faire tourner skype et mercury sur G3 400? :mouais:


 
Pour skype j'ai des petits blem d'echos de temps en temps mais mes enceintes sont tres proche du mic integré du mac a part ça c'est sur que avec ma connexion 512k je n'ai pas une qualité dvd pour la visio mais le retard d'image n'exede pas 2 à 3 secondes dans les pires moments... donc oui pour moi ca tourne! Faut remettre dans le contexte, je n'ai pas acces au degroupage et ma machine ne tourne pas comme un G5 je me satisfait de ce que j'ai (meme si je me doute que ca tourne bien mieux avec du 8 mégas un PM 2,7 et une iSight sur ichatAV !!!


----------



## alanod (17 Août 2006)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Pour MSN t'as mercury (t&#233;l&#233;chargement direct 1709_RC10), ce soft gratuit supporte la webcam (envoy&#233;e et re&#231;ue) et il se rapproche assez de MSN 7 de winbouze



Je suis en pleine recherche de compatibilit&#233; webcam-Mac-Pc d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;ment et je vogue b&#233;atement (et b&#234;tement) sur internet &#224; la recherche d'aides magiques car ma toute nouvelle webcam pour Mac n'est pas compatible avec mon MSN pour mac !
Je me vois sur un petit &#233;cran, mais bon, c'est limit&#233;, &#224; moins de discuter avec moi-m&#234;me... Point d'&#233;cran avec le visage d'un autre &#224; qui parler !  

Et comme je suis nul en informatique, web, logiciels, et tout le tremblement, je suis les bras balants devant des tas d'informations donn&#233;es par les inscrits &#224; macgeneration qui ont le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, mais je n'y comprends rien du tout !!! 

Le lien magique rappel&#233; dans la citation + haut ne marche pas, h&#233;las...:rose: 
J'ai pu t&#233;l&#233;charger :
* Mercury 1710 (version en fran&#231;ais du 22-12-2005) sur http://www.01net.com/outils/telecharger/mac/Internet/communication/fiches/31849.html
* Mercury 1.8 (version du 13-8-2006) sur http://macupdate.com/info.php/id/14970

J'ai d&#233;j&#224;... :
* Skype pour le son
* une webcam pour Mac
* Msn messenger Mac 5.1.1 pour Mac
* Mercury 1.8
... et avec tout &#231;a, je ne vois pas l'ombre d'une fen&#234;tre-webcam pour voir la t&#234;te d'un autre !
Et pas l'ombre d'un outil avec Mercury pour comprendre comment adjoindre une webcam &#224; tout &#231;a !

Ma question capitale est : que me manque-t-il donc pour rassembler tous ces &#233;l&#233;ments et voir enfin appara&#238;tre mes interlocuteurs sur mon &#233;cran ? :mouais: Un autre logiciel ? :rose:  :mouais: 

Au secours !!!  et merci d'avance !


----------



## shooting range (19 Août 2006)

La version de Skype 1.5 BETA pour Mac vient de sortir
je viens d'essayer en web cam de Mac à PC et ca marche parfaitement 

http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/download/skype/macosx/15beta.html


----------



## bose (24 Août 2006)

shooting range a dit:
			
		

> La version de Skype 1.5 BETA pour Mac vient de sortir
> je viens d'essayer en web cam de Mac à PC et ca marche parfaitement
> 
> http://www.skype.com/intl/fr/download/skype/macosx/15beta.html


Ca marche aussi en fire-wire avec un camescope !


----------



## mac girl (24 Août 2006)

Oui, il parait... mais encore une fois, une fois sur deux. Certaines personnes y arrivent et d'autres non 


tu as tout a fait rézon chez moi ça ne marche pas il n'ya qu'un seul contact de otute ma liste ( 100 personnes  ) qui puisse voir ma webcam !!! les autres aucune image de moi depuis des mois !!!  

si quelq'un a une solution 
j'ai entendu parler de Ineen ce qui a l'air parfaitement approprié mais il faut encore détroner les utilisateur de Msn !!! c'est dur !!!

j'espère que les utilisateur mac seront récompenser par leur patience et leur courage       !!!!!! 

Charlotte


----------



## mac girl (26 Août 2006)

skype est vraiment bien !! il ya eu un grand progrès depuis la dernière version le probleme c'st les Pcistes il veulent quon lur apportent tout sur un plato et Msn est déja par défaut sur l'ordi !!!!!!!!! c'esti lmpossible de les faire changer' d'avis  !!!


----------

